# 12 DPO brown spotting ..confused



## aanch

i got some light spotting on 12 DPO ... very light once in the evening..thought AF is showing her face :( . Spotting stopped after that but no AF till now ... i am 14 DPO today ... AF is due today 21st May & i always feel its coming but i go in bathroom & yoopiee Nothing ! 

is 12 DPO too late for implantation ? anyone experienced brown spotting on 12 DPO ... was it just AF showing her dirty face 2 days before coming ..

Should i test tomorrow mrng ,,, i have heard that we should test only 3 days after implantation ? I get very scared to test as i dont wanna see BFN :nope:

Can someone share their experience ,, i am too confused ! 

Gd Luck to All !


----------



## bexxc

yes...i had brown spotting for a couple hours on my bfp cycle at 12 dpo. implantation happened much before that, but sometimes it takes awhile to work its way out (according to our fs). gl!


----------



## srod12

I had brain spotting at 10 dpo. Af is supposed to be here 23rd . All my test have been neg so il just wait it out


----------



## srod12

Brown not brain!


----------



## aanch

bexxc - Thanks for your reply... Give me +ve hope ,, crossing my fingers & praying that AF doesn't show her face soon. When you think i should test ?

srod12 - Good luck to us... hope this is our BFP month.. i wll test in couple of days & let u grlz know.


----------



## srod12

I will do the same. My main symptom has been when I eat I get like a nervous feeling in my stomach.


----------



## bexxc

brain spotting! :rofl: that's what happens after your bfp!


----------



## bexxc

i actually had a pos. test @ 9dpo- 3 days before the spotting, so you might be able to test now...


----------



## srod12

Haha thats auto correct for Yah!


----------



## srod12

Ive been testing with the wondfo ones they've all been neg. Is there a different test I should use?


----------



## bexxc

stick with the wondfos. dh and i were ttc for 2 years and i never got a false result on one that whole time.


----------



## aanch

I will surely go to CVS this eveng & get a HPT... i dont keep them at home cauz then they tempt me to test and i get highly disappointed by seeing a BFN .. Keep you all posted.. just excited :) Hoping this is the month for us !


----------



## bexxc

best of luck to you! i can't wait to hear your results! :flower:


----------



## mzportuguese

Hello ladies I thought I would jump on this bored as well.. Well I was at my in laws for a bbq and I love seafood salad specially theres well I had some and low and behold before I could finish it I was running up the stairs to puke ughhh (mind u it was weird because I havent thrown up in years) but at the same time I was fine and I have been having a runny nose :( Also I was in the car last night we were getting out to go to walmart and I felt these crazy flutters like baby movement down there closer to my vaginal area for about 5 min and it was super weird and just now sitting at my desk I am having this flutter like cramps can someone help I am praying this is my month


----------



## aanch

bexxc -- Guess what... i tested this mrng & a BFP :))) could not believe my eyes... oh my ghosh ... is it really true.. i am still in a shock ... havent told my hubby its our first child soooo excittedd... waiting for a great way to tell him but want to be sure first... 

i want to show someone my test... how can i upload the pic ?? i want someone else to tell me that its true ... 

i will get the FRER test today (i just tested wtih cvs brand).. should i visit my gynac tomr for a blood test or just declare to my DH ... soooo exciteed.. thanks hun for ur support...


----------



## bexxc

oh my gosh!!!!! 

:bunny::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::bunny:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


i use photobucket to share my photos. i think that's probably the easiest way.
go ahead and call your doc to set up an appt. for a blood test :)


----------



## shelly72ri

Congrats!


----------



## aanch

Thank you soo much .... u r probably the first one to know :)) Yeah i am super excited so called my doc & set up appnt for tomr mrng for a blood test... wanna hold this news in my stomach until the test tomr !! Yippieeee :)))

(cannot open photbucket in office:( ) i ll try some other way ..


----------



## Belle2528

Congratulations!! Fantastic news xxx


----------



## aanch

Thanks everyone .... Only site i could find to upload an image... can you see my hpt & confirm .. Thks 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test26663


----------



## Belle2528

Bloody hell. That's the definitive big fat positive!!! Congratulations :D xxx


----------



## CharlieO

Looks VERY positive! Congrats! H & H 9 months! x


----------



## bexxc

wow! that is one bright bfp!!!!


----------



## aanch

:))) Thank uuuuuuuu,, just wanted to hear from someone else..,,, still cant believe it  

Lots & lots of baby dust to u all .. I wish for everyoneeeeeee to see BFP soon & praying for this bean to stick :)


----------



## Wanting3

Congrats!!!


----------



## saveme

CONGRATS HUN...H&H 9MONTHS!!! That gave me hope, because I read your brown spotting symptom, that's exactly what has been happening to me for the past 4 days not due for AF till the 25th.
Again CONGRATS. Seen the pic too, and that was a def POSITIVE.:)))


----------



## TracyE.

aanch said:


> bexxc -- Guess what... i tested this mrng & a BFP :))) could not believe my eyes... oh my ghosh ... is it really true.. i am still in a shock ... havent told my hubby its our first child soooo excittedd... waiting for a great way to tell him but want to be sure first...
> 
> i want to show someone my test... how can i upload the pic ?? i want someone else to tell me that its true ...
> 
> i will get the FRER test today (i just tested wtih cvs brand).. should i visit my gynac tomr for a blood test or just declare to my DH ... soooo exciteed.. thanks hun for ur support...

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## aanch

saveme said:


> CONGRATS HUN...H&H 9MONTHS!!! That gave me hope, because I read your brown spotting symptom, that's exactly what has been happening to me for the past 4 days not due for AF till the 25th.
> Again CONGRATS. Seen the pic too, and that was a def POSITIVE.:)))


THANK YOU Everyone ... . i am on Cloud 9 :cloud9:

Brown spotting is the ONLY symptom i had in these 12 days... no sore boobs no mood swings... i tired a lot not to pay attention to any of those... only tested after my AF was late i.e. 15 DPO .... GOOD LUCK TO YOU ... SENDING LOTS OF BABY DUST......:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CharlieO

I just got my BFP too! you bought me luck! :)


----------



## Belle2528

Congratulations CharlieO!! Something in the air in this thread!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you both xxx


----------



## aanch

CharlieO - CONGRATULATIONSSS !!!! SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU :)) We r in the same boat now.. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I went for my check up this mrng... doc said its Faint Positive :)) she has done my blood test to make sure all hormone levels are fine 

But since yesterday i am feeling soo exhausted.. this mrng i couldnt eat my brkfst.. head is spinning... doc said too early for mrng sickness so she will do ultrasound in 7 weeks to make sure everythings ok ..

any 1having any such symptoms ?? Will declare it to my hubby tonight !!!


----------



## aanch

Belle2528 said:


> Congratulations CharlieO!! Something in the air in this thread!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you both xxx

Thank u thank u thank u :)


----------



## TracyE.

aanch said:


> CharlieO - CONGRATULATIONSSS !!!! SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU :)) We r in the same boat now.. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I went for my check up this mrng... doc said its Faint Positive :)) she has done my blood test to make sure all hormone levels are fine
> 
> But since yesterday i am feeling soo exhausted.. this mrng i couldnt eat my brkfst.. head is spinning... doc said too early for mrng sickness so she will do ultrasound in 7 weeks to make sure everythings ok ..
> 
> any 1having any such symptoms ?? Will declare it to my hubby tonight !!!

Not to second guess a doctor but what I have been told is that nausea can happen as a result of fluctuating hormones and everyone is different in how their body repsonds to the hormones, so I think it could be totally valid that you would be nauseous earlier on.


----------



## CharlieO

aanch said:


> CharlieO - CONGRATULATIONSSS !!!! SOOO EXCITED FOR YOU :)) We r in the same boat now.. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I went for my check up this mrng... doc said its Faint Positive :)) she has done my blood test to make sure all hormone levels are fine
> 
> But since yesterday i am feeling soo exhausted.. this mrng i couldnt eat my brkfst.. head is spinning... doc said too early for mrng sickness so she will do ultrasound in 7 weeks to make sure everythings ok ..
> 
> any 1having any such symptoms ?? Will declare it to my hubby tonight !!!

Thanks Aanch! Ive got mine booked in for a week friday, as I wanted to see my normal doctor. No dizzyness, but i have had heartburn for nearly a week, something i hardly ever get. I think everyone is different when it comes to these things.


----------



## bexxc

major congrats, charlie!!!!!

hope all the beautiful bfp ladies in here are blessed with comfortable first trimesters!!! and a h & h 9 months to all!


----------



## Sydbee

Hey there moms and hopeful moms to be :)

My question is in regards to implantation bleeding and if it could be happening to me or not. 

My period wasn't due until the 27th, but on the 20th I started having af like cramps so naturally I assumed my period was coming early. Towards the end of the night, I only had a spot of pink that was only there after I wiped. The cramps and backpain continued through the night, along with slight nausea. The next day it became a little heavier, but only about one pads worth. Cramping became more sporadic. This morning I thought that it had stopped, but I've had a little more show up. But it too is sporadic and nothing like my regular flow My period is usually 5 days and quite heavy on the third( sorry if that's tmi!) so I was thinking that even if my period came early it would be an unusual one. 

Has anyone experienced this and actually been pregnant? And do I wait to test 
until the day of my projected period? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated and good luck to all of those ttc as well :)


----------



## Meloc9710

Don't know if this helps or not, but the day AF was due I had brown spotting. I am now 6 weeks pregnant. Sounds like a good sign. :)


----------



## Sydbee

Thanks for answering! That's what I'm hearing a lot of -- that the brown spotting happened the day of af. I had tender breasts the first day, but now not much. It's still been randomly coming ( the spotting). But it started light pink and has become darker brown. I'm just a bit anxious and I don't have the strength to pry myself away from google!! How long did you wait before you tested?


----------



## bexxc

i had my brown spotting 2-3 days before af was due, but it was very light. barely made it to a liner and only lasted about 2-3 hours.


----------



## Sydbee

Mine is a little bit heavier than that though :( so I'm not sure if implantation is what I'm having. Guess I'll just wait it out. I was just unsure of what to do if come the 27th, my period doesn't come and it actually wasn't supposed to because it came early. Lol. I know that doesn't really make sense, but idk how else to say it!


----------



## CharlieO

I only had spotting for a couple of hours, and very light... I waited 4 days then tested with a frer test... The thing I learnt from this forum is that everyone is different though! Test in a couple of days! Good luck!


----------



## bumsyb

Morning Ladies,

Congrates to all the BFP,

I too had brown spotting, which now looks dark brown red, but only see it when i go loo on tp, sorry TMI, it seems to be gone now, well hopefully.

It seems to be a good sign though, but good luck to all the other ladies waiting for their BFP!!!!


----------



## aanch

Gud Luck to all of u trying... as Bexxc said mine was exactly similar... Brown spotting 2 days before period & for few hrs only.. i assumed AF is coming but after that nothing.. i waited for a day after AF was due to test ... i.e. 15DPO .. just hang on till 27th & if AF doesnt show her face.. Bingo !!

This forum is lucky ...3 of us got BFP ... u might be the 4th one... All the best !! Lots of baby dust :)


----------



## aanch

Grlz.... I broke the news to my hubby yesterday & he was zapped... i put few sticky notes on his study table like gender, pea in pod, bun in oven, +ve , Jan 2013 and asked him to come to bedroom after he gets the answer .. 

he guessed it just right & hugged me .. he was speechless.. (from jan 2013 is what he came to know seems like he calculated by adding 9 months) Then we wnet for a nice dinner :) 

praying all goes well now :)) just wanted to share with u all !!


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi gals, 

I have a similar issue to everyone here but slightly different... So here goes:

From 2dpo I started to have this weird glassy/scratchy feeling in my nipples which lasted up untill 8dpo. At what I think was 11 dpo roughly 2/3 days before period was due; I started to have brown spotting and brown discharge, I then started to have pinkish spotting with the brown discharge and this went on for less than a day as it all started in the evening but then the next day (12 dpo) I started to get red bleeding but not enough to have a flow and a little heavier than what I think is spotting (not enough to go on a pad and only seen on a tp when wipe) this was on and off for about 8 hours if that and then it just carried on as brown discharge for a little while and then completely stopped. I have never had such a short period if it is AF and have never started early either, usually a couple days late if it is late. 
What I found really strange though is that exactly as I started spotting, I started having flu like symptoms such as; runny/blocked nose, headaches, fatigue, feeling really faint and a bad chest infection kinda thing (which only lasted a day), some kind of weird fever that kept coming and going like hot flushes; my temp was reaching 98.8F. Whilst going through all of that I was feeling nausea's too, from 12dpo I kept throwing up in my mouth but it kept going back down (so disgusting I know!! :( ) It is now 16dpo and I have had a reeeeeeeeally extremely faint positive which I don't regard as a positive :S as I have experience of false positive, chemical pregnancies and miscarriages. 

Has anyone else gone through this before or was the spotting an AF mishap :S ?

P.S sorry for all the detailed nasty info, I just really need some advise and re-assurance...


----------



## bexxc

zahraa--wow...that's a lot of symptoms. i have to say that i had hardly any symptoms at all, but everyone is different. good luck!


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi bexxc, 

yh i'm just recovering from them now but still have a runny nose, slight head ache and fatigue but I have now started to get lower back pain too :( 

I took a FR test this morning at 16 dpo and there was a faint pink line but it disappeared after about 5 minutes, so I am sooo confused :(


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi ladies,

just updating; I received the FRER tests this after noon and kept a cup of FMU this morning just in case so I tested with that and it was a faint line but strong enough for me to confirm that it's a BFP @ 18 dpo!!!!


----------



## bexxc

congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

We're long term trying to conceive and I got brown spotting today (only on wipe) and am SO hoping this is the good sign it was for you ladies! I'm 8dpo so that would be on time for implantation bleeding. Hard not to get my hopes too high even though it's much harder to see that :bfn: on months when I get my hopes up :wacko:


----------



## bexxc

i super love hearing other ltttc success stories... really pulling for you, hun!:flower:


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi HopinAndPrayn, 

yes it sounds like it could be implantation bleeding as this only happens between 6-12 dpo. FX and baby dust for you :happydance:


----------



## Zahraa179

I'm a bit confused right now, I'v been poas on FR 3 days in a row and they have all been faint positives except one test which was the asda test that was a bit darker and I thought that the line getting darker meant that the HCG was rising but now when I take the asda tests the lines are getting lighter again, I also poas on a clearblue digi today (did 2 of them) the first one didn't work!! (was so frustrated) and the second one came out not pregnant, but when I opened up the test, the lines were a lot darker than they were when I did the test and I wasn't pregnant.. I am now 20 dpo and starting to think that maybe I'm not pregnant but I am still getting these weird tingling sensations and aching feelings in my breasts and the stretchy tight feeling in my uterus area... 
Do you have any idea of what could be going on :S ???


----------



## bexxc

can you post your frer progression so i can see them?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Zahraa179 said:


> Hi HopinAndPrayn,
> 
> yes it sounds like it could be implantation bleeding as this only happens between 6-12 dpo. FX and baby dust for you :happydance:

Well, now I realized someone has chosen my site name, I thought yoy were talking to Me... sorry.... But on my end it ws AF... GRRR Now I'm OVing... Let the :sex: commensing begin.. I feel very hopeful this round...

Thank you,


----------



## bexxc

gl, hopin! catch that eggy!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

HopinAndPrayn said:


> We're long term trying to conceive and I got brown spotting today (only on wipe) and am SO hoping this is the good sign it was for you ladies! I'm 8dpo so that would be on time for implantation bleeding. Hard not to get my hopes too high even though it's much harder to see that :bfn: on months when I get my hopes up :wacko:


Wow... We have the same name...... strange...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

bexxc said:


> gl, hopin! catch that eggy!

Thank you.. I'm waiting on the OH now... Geez how long does it take to get a tire fixed Grrr..

Oh and I noticed someone has used my name so now its going to be confusing... but I really appreciate your reply... lol How far are you?


----------



## bexxc

almost 18 weeks...close to the halfway mark! compared to the two looooooong years ttc, pregnancy is flying by. :haha:


----------



## Zahraa179

ok i'm gonna do it now


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow.. Congrats,btw... lol When are you getting your 20 week scan?


----------



## bexxc

we'll be scheduling it at our next appointment on the 20th. it will probably be either the first or second week in july. but we're staying team yellow :)


----------



## Zahraa179

This is the pic but i had to contrast to make it more visible, my camera is so crap :S

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=30992


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

bexxc said:


> we'll be scheduling it at our next appointment on the 20th. it will probably be either the first or second week in july. but we're staying team yellow :)

Team Yellow!! You dont want to know the Sex of the baby? I may do that too!! Keep the suspense till the delivery.. Exciting!!


----------



## bexxc

we really want the surprise. we just think it's one of those things in your life that's really worth waiting for!


----------



## bexxc

Zahraa179 said:


> This is the pic but i had to contrast to make it more visible, my camera is so crap :S
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=30992

i don't want to worry you, but you're right. those really don't seem to be darkening up as you'd expect. i used frer every two days and you could really see the progression every time. have you scheduled bloods?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

bexxc said:


> we'll be scheduling it at our next appointment on the 20th. it will probably be either the first or second week in july. but we're staying team yellow :)

Team Yellow!! You dont want to know the Sex of the baby? I may do that too!! Keep the suspense till the delivery.. Exciting!!


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi bexxc, 

no I haven't made an appointment, I was waiting for them to get darker but what I have just realised is actually the one at the bottom is from yesterday as I checked that I put a pic of it up the same website... this is the pic of how it looked yesterday but it's gotten darker since... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=30626

The pic from yesterday is very faint but if you invert it, you can see that it's there... and I have never had a positive on a FRER before and I have had my fair share of these tests lol


----------



## bexxc

i can definitely see the faint line...which is a good sign. i just think they should be darkening up from day 17-20.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

bexxc said:


> we really want the surprise. we just think it's one of those things in your life that's really worth waiting for!


Yes, I agree.. but I would be biting my nails on the suspence, But Its definately worth it.. I cant wait to just see double libes bfp!! Im Oving now and my Oh is MIA... grrr


----------



## bexxc

when i saw my second line, i literally didn't believe it. i can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Zahraa179

Hi bexxc, 

I just did a Tesco brand test (I didn't wait a full four hours) which also came out positive but a little darker than the earlier tests, here it is; 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=31021

Let me know what you think... I'm really hoping that I don't MC again :(


----------



## bexxc

i definitely see it. i'd go in to see the doc sooner than later. if you have a history of m/c, they might give you progesterone to try to sustain pregnancy.


----------

